# Closed, thank you!



## LexxyRaptor (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks to those who made this meteor shower night quite wholesome in the end. C: 

I'll post in the forums again for the next one~


----------



## Tasuot (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi, I would love to come over! Do you need anything? Like fruit maybe?


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 29, 2020)

Hii, I would like to give you something too before I head over 

I can take you pears* and oranges if you need any

Edit: You already have peaches lol


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Mar 29, 2020)

Tasuot said:


> Hi, I would love to come over! Do you need anything? Like fruit maybe?



I can't think of anything I'd *need* right now any gift is appreciated <3


----------



## Jas (Mar 29, 2020)

ooo i would love to come by! are there any fruits you still need?

edit never mind LOL


----------



## Spends (Mar 29, 2020)

Might stop by to say hi!


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Mar 29, 2020)

MochiACNL said:


> Hii, I would like to give you something too before I head over
> 
> I can take you peaches and oranges if you need any



Don't worry about it, peaches are native to my island though. ^^''


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 29, 2020)

Oh I would love to come over! I'm gonna try to head over right away, make a few wishes, and then be on my way. Thanks so much for the opportunity!!

if the place wasnt FULL ;;


----------



## Tasuot (Mar 29, 2020)

LexxyRaptor said:


> I can't think of anything I'd *need* right now any gift is appreciated <3



Ok! Sounds good, I'll be on my way then!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah its full )=


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 29, 2020)

Full already, woah


----------



## jessicat_197 (Mar 29, 2020)

I would love to come over just need the large star fragment! keep getting Aries or small fragments lol


----------



## MrMister5555 (Mar 29, 2020)

:O I'll head over in a little while if there is still room  Thanks for this!


----------



## Tasuot (Mar 29, 2020)

Never mind


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku (Mar 29, 2020)

please let me know when you are open again, i'd love to come over


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Mar 29, 2020)

Alright. well I've had some really...unsavoury people on the island 
so from now on i'll just send invites through private messages. :C 
Send me a message for the Dodo Code.


----------



## belle (Mar 29, 2020)

I would like to visit if possible
Thank you


----------



## meggtheegg (Mar 29, 2020)

I sent you a pm I'd love to come over and just stand around to wish on stars <3 also still trying to get a large fragment to craft a wand im having terrible luck 

I dont have many bells yet but I can bring some pears over!

I'd be meg from pillow


----------



## Jas (Mar 29, 2020)

this was the cutest thing ever, thank you!!! so glad to share my first meteor shower with u guys :')


----------



## Tenocht (Mar 29, 2020)

Are you still hosting the meteor shower? Would like to go.


Wanted to PM you, but you cannot receive anymore messages.


----------

